

NOAA View Data Exploration Tool - hownottowrite
http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/view/#TRUE

======
ARothfusz
Wow! That's an amazing set of data! But as I watched the introductory video, a
phrase caught my ear: "you can display this on NOAA Science on a Sphere or
other spherical displays". Whaaaa? Spherical displays? And that was a
throwaway phrase, like everyone has them. Here's what she was talking about,
probably worthy of its own HN post:
[http://sos.noaa.gov/What_is_SOS/index.html](http://sos.noaa.gov/What_is_SOS/index.html)

~~~
XaspR8d
I'd love to make a DIY spherical globe display, even if it were quite limited
compared to the official SOS model. I imagine setting up the projection is the
most difficult aspect... anyone have resources on the matter?

~~~
slightlycuban
Setting up the projection is the most difficult part. Also one a lot of people
have worked on, PROJ4
[[http://trac.osgeo.org/proj/](http://trac.osgeo.org/proj/)]

Were I to grab a projector and a hemisphere screen, I'd probably just
reproject to azimuthal (or maybe even conformal), point the projector at the
screen, and hope people don't pay too much attention to the very edge.

------
mattezell
I am guessing they are under a load or something currently?

I can't get this to work (Chrome and Firefox)... I get a lot of 404s, 'Image
corrupt or truncated', and TypeError: document.GetElementById(...) is null
errors in console in both browsers (wording differs, of course)...

I will check back later on as I LOVE the NOAA and use them as my goto for most
things weather and environmentally related! I'd really love to play with this
going forward!

------
julienchastang
The datasets are interesting, but the UI is somewhat lacking IMHO especially
compared to Google Earth Engine. In fact would this project be better off
collaborating with the Google Earth Engine team and supplying the data to
Google and let them deal with the UI and rendering of the data?

~~~
slightlycuban
It's Mapserver [[http://mapserver.org/](http://mapserver.org/)]. At NOAA, if
the license cost is $0, its good.

------
jsiarto
If you guys like this NOAA app, you'll probably like NASA Worldview too:
[https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/](https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/)

It's more focused on Earth sensing data products, but it has great satellite
imagery and overlays.

~~~
cyorir
...and don't forget Nasa's Java SDK, World Wind, which is specifically
designed for this type of data. One of the first projecs I worked on, in order
to learn Java, was a simple project using world wind. It's a really fun tool.

[http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/java/](http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/java/)

~~~
jsiarto
Hey very cool! I work as a contractor within the NASA Earthdata team and I'm
always finding interesting things like this as I learn more about the program.
NASA is a great steward of what I think is some of the most important data we
have about our planet. Much of it is publicly available, but not many people
know about it.

